# Oil Viscosity.



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

We both drive Toyotas' both high mileage, one calls for 5-30 and the other 10-30. Want to start using Rotella in them since I pretty much buy it in bulk and always have it on hand, would going to 15-40 pose a problem?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I personly would go with the manufacturer here. Too thick of oil won't get picked up at the required level. But as dad would say do what you want you will anyway... Lol


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Read somewhere that most engine wear occurs in the first ten minutes after start up so that's why lighter vis oils are good.They get to the part sooner.In hot weather,you may not notice the difference,but once it gets cold I suspect you will hear the valves rattle. I tried 20W-50 in a 350 Chevy once. It wasn't good.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, Wishful thinking always has a down side, the side you never think of.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Most of the auto parts stores have their oils on sale on a three month rotation. My car calls for 5w40 so I buy a few oil changes at a time when it's on sale in order to have it on hand. Once the last one is used, start watching for the next sale.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't know if this applies to Toyota engine but my mechanic told me my '08 GMC PU required 5W-30 oil to keep valve lifters from sticking as heavier viscosity oil could cause engine problems


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I got tired of buying oil for this and oil for that so I buy bulk Rotella 5-40 T5 Synthetic and use it in everything. Nothing is suffering far as I can tell, my Tracker has almost 200K on it and other than a shitty body, the engine runs like a top.

Reminds me of the story I heard a while back about a guy with a Compact Kubby Hydro that put 90 weight in his transmission. Blew the case apart....


----------

